# Race to St Michaels



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like a small field this year. Maybe people are waiting to sign up late.


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

I need crew for this Saturday 5/25 if anyone is looking for a ride! Could use 3 or 4


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Procrastinators! Now there are over 100 boats registered.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Not surprised at the late entries with the weekend forecast calling Saturday relatively cool with winds at 15-20 out of the NW. If that holds up, it should be a real sleigh ride down! Though I wouldn't be surprised to see winds diminish as the day wears on. We're planning on cruising down to St. Mikes Saturday so may see the race fleet out there. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck, I heard you picked up Marsha, she's races out of HHSA regularly and has been on my boat. 

I'd be there if it wasn't for a leg injury sustained last weds night. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a minor vent:

I wanted to fly my spinnaker, but 21 kts, gusts to 30kts makes that pointless (I'm a displacement hull) and a little hazardous. 

Still, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Just a minor vent:
> 
> I wanted to fly my spinnaker, but 21 kts, gusts to 30kts makes that pointless (I'm a displacement hull) and a little hazardous.
> 
> Still, I'm looking forward to it.


[email protected] dust off your chute


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

zz4gta said:


> Good luck, I heard you picked up Marsha, she's races out of HHSA regularly and has been on my boat.
> 
> I'd be there if it wasn't for a leg injury sustained last weds night. Let us know how it goes.


I did not exactly "pick her up"....


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

woops you are right!
*Sat
NW winds 15 to 20 kt with gusts to 30 kt. Waves 3 ft.s*


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

We did the Elf Classic Race to St Michaels last week end and took a 3rd with our 1967 Apache 37 sloop. It's characterized by a LeMans start. It was a beat most of the way. Great fun. All old classic boats...Elf is the oldest boat sailing today. Built in 1848. Check it out. Moe

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...ms/5880065366618349265?authkey=CO-4huXfzrXjMg


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

We were cruising from Annapolis to St Mikes 2 years ago when the elf Classic was going on. Very nice to see old & new classics racing. Elf is quite a looker. Bull & Bear are pretty cool too, and quick


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Man, I envy everyone doing DBT or Miles River this year. Its gonna be epic.

Actually, I envy any one that will be sailing this Memorial Day weekend. Family responsibilities have priority for me this weekend.

Have fun and be safe everyone.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Bubblehead, just ease a little, head down, and have someone blow the vang. Ain't nothing wrong with a little round up.  

Sheet it and send it!


----------



## LeFlaneur (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Greyhound37

Short notice, but I'm afraid I just read this. If you've still got room I'd be interested in joining tomorrow. 

I've been cruising on the bay since 2008 but the last two years have been pretty lean and I've never raced. I did ASA course work at Annapolis Sailing School, Chesapeake Sailing School, and Rob Swain in Tortola. So... how much use I'd be beyond rail meat is for you to decide, but with the weather it sounds like it's going to be an exciting day. 

I have not made enough posts to send PMs yet so if you read this send me a PM with contact info. 

Thanks!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Man those DTB guys are rockin' down the bay. I wish they all had trackers but at least two boats in A1 and A2 have AIS.

There is a PHRF A2 boat already past Stingray point. I saw the A1 boat earlier but can't find it now. They may have turned off the AIS.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

The TP52 finished around 530pm. 7 hours and 2 minutes. New course record. Crazy average.


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Do we look skeered? Great sail. We had a ball. Skipper made a few (3) costly tactical calls so we did not place well but the fun meter was pegged.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome! I wish I was there!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Greyhound37 said:


> Do we look skeered? Great sail. We had a ball. Skipper made a few (3) costly tactical calls so we did not place well but the fun meter was pegged.


I like that fun meter was pegged line. Was awesome sailing South down the Bay this weekend.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

chef2sail said:


> I like that fun meter was pegged line. Was awesome sailing South down the Bay this weekend.


Agreed - we had planned to set sail on Saturday, but the NW wind blew all the water out of our marina. It was 2 PM before we started floating free so we stayed put. On Sunday, sailed from Deale, MD to Solomon's Island, broad reaching in 15-20/25knots all the way.


----------

